# Free Morecambe Bay nobby for restoration



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Free to anyone, Morecambe Bay nobby ANNIE , needs restoration, requires immediate collection. If not, due to cir***stances *beyond my control she will have to be broken up. Graham Jones phone mobile*07767 464546 , email*[email protected]


----------

